# Synapse UDI2 disk - max tire size?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

I do realize that the stock tires are 28s but Im trying to find any information on the max tire size for this 2016 Synapse?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I just shared this on my facebook page... These are CX 700x32 file treads, we can't see between the chainstays though. Without knobs, you could probably go up to 35's? I'm going to try Continental Cyclocross Speed 700x35 on mine (they're closer to 33mm).


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

That is awesome! Just to confirm... is this the disk synapse or what frame? I apologize ahead of time for not knowing colors of specific models... Ive only been focusing on the Synapse UDI2 2016 (cannondale green) or UDI2 2015 (black and white) but Im trying to compare which is this frame?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> That is awesome! Just to confirm... is this the disk synapse or what frame? I apologize ahead of time for not knowing colors of specific models... Ive only been focusing on the Synapse UDI2 2016 (cannondale green) or UDI2 2015 (black and white) but Im trying to compare which is this frame?


That's a Synapse Carbon Disc, I think it's a 2015 Ultegra but parts don't matter, all the various Synapses with a carbon frame and disc brakes use the same molds so they all have the same tire clearance.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

Can the caliper brake version fit 28mm tires?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

5DII said:


> Can the caliper brake version fit 28mm tires?


I'm assuming you mean rim brakes? Discs have calipers too. :wink5: But yes, 28mm fit without issues in most cases. The limiting factor for the rim brake models is not the frame or fork, it's the brake calipers themselves so it depends of the brake models. For the cobbled classics, the Cannondale-Garmin team was using lower level rear brakes so they could use some fat 30mm tires.

Here is the front, 30mm tire with Dura-Ace 9000 brake:









The rear, 30mm tire with a BR-650 long reach:









Pictures from Velonews.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks. How do you know so much about Cannondale?


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> That's a Synapse Carbon Disc, I think it's a 2015 Ultegra but parts don't matter, all the various Synapses with a carbon frame and disc brakes use the same molds so they all have the same tire clearance.


Dan... Tyvm again! I wish I could say that I can purchase this bike from your shop but since you are on the other side of the coast... asking for a pro fit would be out of the question!


----------



## young (Jul 24, 2015)

2015 to 2016, same frame, different colorways and build components on some models.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> Dan... Tyvm again! I wish I could say that I can purchase this bike from your shop but since you are on the other side of the coast... asking for a pro fit would be out of the question!


Haa! That's okay, although friends think I do when they see how many bikes and parts I have at home, I don't have a bike shop!


----------

